# Hallo



## kiss20 (11 Nov. 2012)

Einfach mal hallo sagen 
mal sehn ob hier auch kommuniziert oder nur Hupen begafft werden :thumbup:


----------



## Padderson (11 Nov. 2012)

Welcome aboard - viel Spaß beim Stöbern und "kommunizieren"


----------



## chrishe1010 (12 Nov. 2012)

ein einfaches hallo sag ich auch gerne


kiss20 schrieb:


> Einfach mal hallo sagen
> mal sehn ob hier auch kommuniziert oder nur Hupen begafft werden :thumbup:


----------



## General (12 Nov. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## 123wecker (13 Nov. 2012)

willkommen


----------



## Snoppy (14 Nov. 2012)

Hallo zurück und welche Hupen meinste? Oder meinste Autohupen, die hab ich hier noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Nordic2203 (16 Nov. 2012)

hi und willkommen hier


----------



## BlueLynne (17 Nov. 2012)

die Hupen gibt es im Automobil-Museum ......

hier gibt es Bilder


----------



## Jone (17 Nov. 2012)

Viel Spaß beim Kommunizieren und Stöbern und deine Hupen findest du sicher in unserer Rubrik: Auto, Motor und Sport


----------

